# How do I mount FireWire drive in single-user mode?



## michaelsanford (Aug 11, 2004)

I've got to copy my user folder onto my external drive to re-install Panther (loads of various problems).

However, automount and mount don't seem to work. I know that when mounted it takes on the identity /dev/disk2 and that the Apple_HFS partition is "s9".

EDIT: I've had so many headaches trying to do it with the Finder, cp or ditto that I just want to do in in SU mode to avoid all the problems.

Incidentally, both my the CD in the drive and my firewire drive are present in /Volumes/ by name, but both contain only a file called .automountedinfo


----------

